# Fifteen puzzle



## Rinfiyks (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone here heard of the fifteen puzzle? It's basically a 2D sequential move puzzle.
There's a little app for it on the windows vista/7 sidebar called "picture puzzle".

If you've played it, what's your fastest time? I usually get 20 - 30 seconds, my best is 17.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2010)

I only played with an 8. And it was a picture of a frog,.


----------



## Owen (Jul 19, 2010)

I love it. Average around 35. PB is 20.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 19, 2010)

I average high 20s to low 30s on a physical puzzle. (40ish on the computer..)


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had one for a while. I don't time myself though. I write down a random combination for the puzzle then try it to see if it's possible. Or maybe make a pattern. I don't just do the normal 1-->15 combination.


----------



## keemy (Jul 19, 2010)

hmm I play it on my phone sometimes so hard to do the moves fast but probably around 20 on avg and 13ish or less single.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2010)

István has done it BLD.

I'm jealous. Someday I'll have to do it too.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 20, 2010)

Im sub 20 for it


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

When I was "practicing", I was around 25 seconds.

But I know for a fact Abel Brata from Indonesia is godly fast at it. :S


----------



## AbelBrata (Jul 20, 2010)

I am averaging around 18 - 23s...
Not playing it for a long time.
My best time is 12 something (non lucky), 7 was lucky

Me and my friend Ardianto now interested in doing it blindfolded...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 20, 2010)

I can do 75% of it, but i've never finished one...I've never used a tutorial and only tried it twice.


----------



## AbelBrata (Jul 20, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> When I was "practicing", I was around 25 seconds.
> 
> But I know for a fact Abel Brata from Indonesia is godly fast at it. :S



Going to Asian Champ?

BTW, i made a scramble generator here:
http://abelbrata.phpnet.us/puzzle/15puzzle.php

U = slide up
D = slide down
L = slide left
R = slide right
The number after that is how many pieces you slide.
Example D3 --> slide 3 pieces downwards.....


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

I loved my 15 puzzle. I had one, and it was a promotional 15-puzzle advertising the movie "Knowing" starring Nicolas Cage.
Two of the left border pieces were the same, so I could have had permutation parity.
I averaged 15 seconds.


----------



## AbelBrata (Jul 20, 2010)

We should make it an official competition... It's quite fun and addictive


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 20, 2010)

AbelBrata said:


> We should make it an official competition... It's quite fun and addictive



And doing it blindfolded too!


----------



## Forte (Jul 20, 2010)

i think i gave my metal one away
i want it back now lol


----------



## AbelBrata (Jul 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> i think i gave my metal one away
> i want it back now lol



I have a metal one from thinkfun.com
But i love my plastic 15 puzzle. I sanded and lubed it so it turns so smooth... It also cuts corners! LOL


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 20, 2010)

I figured it out in under like 2minutes on my cousins iphone. That was the only time i did it though.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 20, 2010)

I did it 2 times both took me about 4 minutes.
here is a good 200kb one if you want to download:

http://file.20upload.com/download-2736-1279629455-9d7d395b77262d4b9b3775ed427a4b49.zip

and here is a good online one:
http://www.javaonthebrain.com/java/puzz15/


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 20, 2010)

[My friend]


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> István has done it BLD.
> 
> I'm jealous. Someday I'll have to do it too.



I've done this BLD too, using an absolutely awful 3-cycle method (although I started with an 8-puzzle before working my way up). I'm sure you'll come up with a better way of doing it than I did when you try it.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 20, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > István has done it BLD.
> ...



I've done it BLD too, took about 6min iirc. I used a 2-cycle method


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I never thought of doing it blindfolded 
I guess I'll have to buy/make one, it would not be possible on a computer.
I'd like to see someone solve a 5x5 or bigger square blindfolded.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2010)

How do you guys go so quickly? What method do you use?

At the end I solve the third "layer" and hope the last three are in place. If they aren't I have to use this awful three-cycle I made up. Does anyone do anything different?


----------



## Owen (Jul 21, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> How do you guys go so quickly? What method do you use?
> 
> At the end I solve the third "layer" and hope the last three are in place. If they aren't I have to use this awful three-cycle I made up. Does anyone do anything different?



I'll make a tutorial on my method later.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hah, how do make an alg for the 15 puzzle??


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2010)

I kind of put the 13/14/15 tiles in a square on their own in the bottom left by scrunching up 9/10/11/12, switch them around however I want, then un-scrunch the entire thing.

It takes a long time, but it is a set sequence.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 22, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> How do you guys go so quickly? What method do you use?
> 
> At the end I solve the third "layer" and hope the last three are in place. If they aren't I have to use this awful three-cycle I made up. Does anyone do anything different?



After first two rows, I put 9 and 13 in, then there is just a 3x2 block in the corner. Then I put 10 and 14 in, and thanks to parity, the rest will be solved.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 23, 2010)

I first solved a 4x6 version at age 11. I learned how to place the 9-15 tiles of a fifteen puzzle by poking around with it. I can solve a fifteen puzzle in under 60 seconds.


----------



## Senkoy (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't played with one of these since i was a kid. I loved that thing, no idea how long it took me. I want one now. I want a bigger one though.


----------



## AbelBrata (May 28, 2011)

An example of sub-10 solve from me:


----------

